
Ask HN: Experiences with small business banks with an API? - BrailleHunting
We&#x27;re getting into a unscalable reseller business in California and wondering: what&#x27;s the best starter SMB bank that has an API, convenient services and lowest fees? We&#x27;re gonna need a bank account, ATM&#x2F;debit card and maybe a credit card, iOS and Android support.<p>Looking at Seed.co, SVB, SBB, CapitalOne Spark, BofA<p>Thanks for your time.
======
DeonPenny
So most banks don't have apis. But I am working on a product at nuBank. That
makes it so you can have a banking api for pretty much most major bank account
including cards, invoice, bill pay etc. NuBank.io if you're interested.

